# XMMS o cosa?

## oRDeX

ragà c'è qlk altro lettore audio da poter usare in alternativa ad xmms?? però che sia cmq allo stesso livello (non scadente)..

----------

## Gandalf98

zinf, noatun, beep (port di xmms per gtk2), juk ....

penso che ce ne siano ancora parecchi, comunque è gia qualcosa!!

Cià

----------

## Peach

scusa gandalf... ma mi sfugge il port per gtk2 di xmms!!!

ho provato a fare una ricerca per

```
# emerge -S xmms
```

ma nulla che mi indicasse questo..

e beep mi pare sia un pcspeaker beeper o qualcosa del genere  :Confused: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Infatti la scelta del nome non è molto felice:

Beep Media Player

è un port non ufficiale, ma funziona abbastanza bene!! Non è nel portage, ma l'ebuild si può trovare su breakmygentoo!!

Se ne era parlato un pò di tempo fà

Cià

----------

## shev

E mpg123 (o 321 e derivati) dove li lasciamo? Non saranno grafici o "alla pari" con xmms, ma volete mettere la potenza e versatilità, oltre che avere l'audio in console?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Certo che sono validi ed io li utilizzo, ma non li reputo un'alternativa a xmms!

Ma poi, perchè cerchi un'alternativa? xmms secondo me va benissimo!!

Cià

----------

## oRDeX

un motivo sinceramente non c'è ma è giusto per cambiare un pò...tanto alla fine sappiamo bene che è sempre mpg123 che comanda tutto  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ora dopo anni lo porto io un motivo... dal futuro!!

xmms va fuori da portage!

----------

## crisandbea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ragà c'è qlk altro lettore audio da poter usare in alternativa ad xmms?? però che sia cmq allo stesso livello (non scadente)..

 

se usi gnome puoi usare "listen",  se usi kde puoi usare "amarok". 

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

qua

sono elencate alcune alternative a xmms

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Io voto per mpd senza pensarci due volte: non si spegne se riavvii X (bella forza, é un demone), ha dei frontend per console, gui, web e, a mali estremi, si può anche comandare con un semplice telnet (un pò macchinoso ma fattibile...)

----------

## lucapost

Audacious, che tutt'ora utilizzo e' un'ottimo progetto, ma qualcuno ha esperienza con sonata? cosa ne pensate?

http://sonata.berlios.de/

Luca

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io voto per mpd senza pensarci due volte
> 
> 

 

Quoto.

...anche se sto provando listen   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

mpd consente di avere la musica su un server e sentirla con le casse del client? (ovvero fa streaming audio)

oppure posso solo controllarlo con una interfaccia web ma le casse le gestisce lui? (non so se mi sono spiegato benissimo ma spero che almeno il senso sia chiaro)

----------

## PboY

 *Gandalf98 wrote:*   

> Infatti la scelta del nome non è molto felice:
> 
> Beep Media Player
> 
> è un port non ufficiale, ma funziona abbastanza bene!! Non è nel portage, ma l'ebuild si può trovare su breakmygentoo!!
> ...

 

```

* media-sound/bmpx 

     Available versions:  ~0.20.3 [M]0.30.3 [M]0.32.0 [M]0.32.0-r1 *20101010[1]

     Homepage:            http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org

     Description:         Next generation Beep Media Player (source from SVN)

```

apparte il 20101010 dovrebbe esserci in portage   :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Scusate se insisto, ma per riprodurre video cosa posso usare al posto del morituro xmms?

----------

## Luca89

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Scusate se insisto, ma per riprodurre video cosa posso usare al posto del morituro xmms?

 

```
eix -Cc media-video -S player
```

Vedi un po tu.

----------

## gutter

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Scusate se insisto, ma per riprodurre video cosa posso usare al posto del morituro xmms?

 

mplayer  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Scusate se insisto, ma per riprodurre video cosa posso usare al posto del morituro xmms? 
> 
> mplayer 

 

Ho mplayer-bin ma come interfaccia non mi piace tantissimo... ma vedo che posso usarlo sia per audio sia per video.

Attendo, ma per ora credo vada bene come sostituto.

Grazie.

----------

## PboY

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> mpd consente di avere la musica su un server e sentirla con le casse del client? (ovvero fa streaming audio)
> 
> oppure posso solo controllarlo con una interfaccia web ma le casse le gestisce lui? (non so se mi sono spiegato benissimo ma spero che almeno il senso sia chiaro)

 

se installi l'svn puoi fare entrambi, dal config scegli se usarlo in locale, oppure con l'aggiunta di icecast e delle righe nel config ti fa da streamer.

----------

## riverdragon

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Scusate se insisto, ma per riprodurre video cosa posso usare al posto del morituro xmms?

 Vlc, totem, xine.

----------

